# Opinions on Welsh/Warmblood cross



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe pictures of future mom and dad would help? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

You could end up with a solid-boned warmblood with a mild temperament. Or you could get a foal that seems to be put together of different horses.it's always a risk with breeding, you never know. I know two of such horses of a similar cross, maybe I can post pictures later  one of them turned out great, she had great bone and wasnt as hot as your usual warmblood. But the other looked a bit clumsy - had a big head and short neck, with long legs, just looked..off. But she was a great jumper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My personal opinion is if you want a small, medium or large horse, it is best to buy one.
I have never been a fan of "science experiments."


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Well personally, I like sec. Ds just the way they are and would not consider outcrossing. But it really depends on what you are looking for. People cross out breeds for a specific purpose, be it color, better movement, larger bone, height, etc. Which one do you own and what are you looking to gain from the sire?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

In my experience, Trakehners tend to be very sensitive and while Welsh's are generally calm, that does not mean you will get a horse in the middle.

Additionally, that mix may produce a very weird horse. Our one horse was an accident (Hanoverian stallion and paint mare) and while he was quite a talented jumper when he was young, he really shouldn't have been. He's a narrow horse with short legs, giant feet, and a giant head. If you want a more sturdy horse than a Trakehner, look into other warmbloods such as Oldenburgs or Hanoverians, maybe even a Westphalen.

Breeding that pair seems quite risky.


----------



## jgalejs (Jul 10, 2016)

I was lucky enough to find a lovely Welsh Section D X Oldenburg. 
I was looking for a smaller event prospect with a HUGE motor. 

This is my 2yo. He is currently 15hh.

He was started correctly by his previous owners and is absolute love, super playful and very trainable. 

But I've always had it bad for ponies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Welsh Section D's are not typically 'calm' horses. They have common sense and aren't usually 'spooky' but they are spirited, forward going and can be 'hot' and excitable.
Trust me on this - I grew up on the Welsh borders of the UK and most of the ponies I owned/rode were welsh or welsh crosses
The Welsh x TB is still a favourite for breeding large jumping ponies and working hunters in the UK and as the Trakehner is very similar to a TB in build and temperament you'd be breeding a type of horse that's been produced successfully many times before 
If you want a steady eddie - don't buy or cross breed to a welsh cob thinking you'll always get one in that breed!!!


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Jaydee, I'm curious since you have a lot of experience with Welsh ponies. How would you describe the temperament of the Section B's? I have a Section B cross, and he's so different from my other horses. He's the only one I've met, and I'm curious if his personality is typical of the breed.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Section B's are probably the most altered of all the Welsh ponies/cobs though they've all had Arabian blood introduced into them the 'B's have been refined and produced over the more recent years to get a lighter weight showy riding pony and it can come out in their temperament. As with all things I think it reached a point where it got ridiculous and the ponies are beginning to get back to being like ponies again instead of looking and behaving like miniature anglo arabs and breeding for good temperament again but it can take a while to remove bad blood. 
We haven't had a lot to do with 'purebred' section B's ourselves but we did show a few stallions about 20 years ago for someone who'd lost their usual person (recovering from an accident) and I can say without a doubt that they were the most evil little brutes I've ever had the misfortune to come across, a lot of that was down to the way the owner treated them but given that she was standing them at stud and when most people look for a stallion to sire a child's pony they want to see a nice temperament they were an awful example of the breed but they were really pretty and moved well so I imagine a lot of their bad attitude is still flowing around somewhere


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Jaydee.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> My personal opinion is if you want a small, medium or large horse, it is best to buy one.
> I have never been a fan of "science experiments."


I can see how some crosses can be seen as science experiments, but there are are many good crosses that can be done, that give you a chance of a good outcome.

In the UK there has never been such a thing about papered horses, more important to breed using horses, and using a good TB and crossing on pony/cob or heavy mares can give you great hunters, jumpers, child second ponies.....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Most top British show horses, cobs and ponies are cross breeds.


----------

